# Armies for Sale. Orks, Space Wolves, Lizards, Wood Elves, Dark Elves, Eldar Bikes.



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

ooking to clean out some old armies that i don't have time to use anymore and to fund my need for more marines, especially Grey Knights.

Before i start, not looking to split up any of the armies for sale, i want to get rid of them as armies.


6 OK Bulls one painted. just just built - Iron fist and swords + command

Quote
2500pts of Lizardmen
include - RRP £223 - Feel Free to offer.

80 Saurus mixture of HW/Shield and Spears - Half painted well, but 40 painted a different colour or unpainted, but still well. This army was a Commission paint job from someone here on warseer so you know it will look decent pm me for photos.

a box of unbuilt Cold one Riders
20 Skinks Painted well
Scar Vet Painted well
2 Skin Priests - Painted well
Slann - Not finished building it yet
Stegadon - Not finished building it yet

This is enough to field a strong 2.5k list at a push.

Not looking to split this up. Case not included, as it will push P&P up a lot. or i can include a case for a bit more and more P&P

Quote
Wolfwing - RRP £219 Will sell this for £300
This was commission Painted by a Friend at a local GW store who spends way too much time painting my armies.

1750 pts Pro Painted Wolf Wing
2 Godhammer Landraiders
1 Redeemer Landraider

3 units of 5 Wolf Guard Termies
Logan - not painted well at all.
Nijal Storm Crawler - not painted.

All the Termies supplied with Snow resin Bases.
Quote
Orks - Acquired as part of a trade which went wrong on my part. i forgot how much i hate painting orks not to put anyone off this job lot of orks or anything.

Lots of Ork Boys i think 4 x AOBR
lots of Nobz from AoBR again 4x
a box of Nobz, opened to check contense only
2 Boxes of Ork Bikers - was going to convert Nob Bikers
Lots of Def Coppters from AoBR again 
7 Well Painted Ork Nobz - Kit bash of black orks and nobz
3 Warbosses 2 AoBR, one with attack Squig

Quote
Wood Elves

Enough for 2000pts army well painted. i will get a list up of the contents soon. 
But from memory again another commission done for me at the moment a friend has them so i need to go and reclaim them for photos 

This list is Probably very wrong as i haven't used them since last Edition.

10 Glade Riders
9 Waywatchers
3 Spell Singers
BSB
Noble
10 Wardancers
lots of Dryads
Lots of Glade Guard

Quote
Also Selling a Dark Elf Army 2500-3000pts army

Well Painted by GW staff Members (used to be the store army) RRP £500 ish feel free to offer. comes with a GW cary Case

47 Warriors (Spears) (17 Painted to a high Standard) see pic
20 Old Corssairs (painted well)
20 New Corssairs
6 Shades
15 Black Guard and the Special Char (well painted)
Black Dragon converted from the High Elf Dragon
22 Cross Bowmen (i think) 12 Painted well
9 Cold One Cavalry
Dred Lord on ColdOne
Supreme Sorceress on coldone
Supreme Sorceress
Master
BSB 
Assasin
2 Repeat Cross Bows
Couldrun of Blood
Hag Queen
20 Wytch Elves Somewhere (need to find them)
2 Hydras - need to find one 

Quote
Eldar - selling at RRP -30% just to get rid of them if not they are going on ebay

30 or So Jetbikes thin layer of paint on most of them.
3 Vypers 2 Nos 1 Magnetised
5 Wraith Guard

Also have a Resin Vulkan Models which can be seen in the Photobucket Account (not painted one)
and 5 Well Painted Commission Sanguinary Guard - to go with these i also have 19 Death Company Models( magnetized for both Backpacks.)

If you want any Pics please feel free to pm me. and i will take some shots with my bad camera.

Would prefer not to post to the sates, but if that is where the buyer is i have no choice Preference will be given to Euro's.



Pm me for more info on the army. and for offers, or post here. 

I have lots of positive feedback on ebay and warseer.

I will try to upload some pictures Via my Iphone at some point.

All armies have a Codex available too at an Extra £5.

http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z235/killerbot3009/ - Link to pictures of armies and bits.


----------



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

still up for sale  looking for either NEW GK's / Death korps of krieg bits or FW bits/CASH! pm me offers this stuff has to go.


----------



## killerbot3009 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bump? also trading bits for MTG cards if people have any decent ones


----------



## warandfamine (Jan 22, 2013)

*im interested in two armies*

hello killerbot i am interested in your orcs and dark elves if you would send pictures to [email protected] of both just too see how the look it would be much appreciated after that we can talk price


----------

